# NEED HELP.



## dakota pup (Jul 20, 2009)

HI! I'M NEW HERE I HAVE A SOMETHING I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW O.K I HAVE RISED GSD FOR 10 YRS. AN THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I WAS EVER WONDERING ANYTHING? I BREED ONE OF OUR GSD THE SECOND WEEK OF JUNE AN SHE STILL IS NOT REALLY LOOKIN LIKE SHE IN PREGNENT WE NEVER HAD ANY THING LIKE THIS HAPPEN BEFORE DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY IDEAS THANK-YOU KIM


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Ummm...
Obviously an x-ray could tell you if she is pregnant or not. If she is, you could even get an idea of how many puppies there are. 
Has this bitch been to see a vet, please tell me she has...? I'm guessing not though, since you are unsure about her pregnancy. Taking her is my suggestion for you.
Good luck with everything. It could be there are only a couple pups, sometimes dogs barely show when there's a small # of puppies.


----------



## dakota pup (Jul 20, 2009)

YES I TOOK HER TO MY VET BUT IT WAS RIGHT BEFORE I BREED HER.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

It would be greatly beneficial to take her in now, after you bred her. You could make sure she is handling the pregnancy well, and be certain if she is actually pregnant or not for that matter.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

And please stop typing in all caps. It is very hard for people to read and is considered yelling.









Thank you,

Admin

********


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is too early for x-rays, but you could probably do an ultrasound. If she is carrying a small litter she may also not be showing yet.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I agree, wait until week eight and have her x-rayed or get an ultrasound. She is definitely far enough for that. 

I did have this happen with Arwen. She had just one puppy, very large, and needed a c-section. It is best to know for sure.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I do ultrasounds at 30 days to confirm.


----------

